# Livery yards in Dumbarton or Clydebank



## Caol Ila (15 November 2016)

It's that time of year where my horse starts fencewalking because she hates her winter paddock, and the yard owners don't think I could possibly have any reasonable suggestions for what to do about it, so I get fed up and very itchy feet.  Trouble is, everywhere else I've seen looks worse for one reason or another.  Better the devil you know and all that.

These days I'm not tied to South Lanarkshire, and I live in Knightswood, so if there is anything good around Dumbarton or Clydebank, I'm willing to look at it.

Horse requires year round individual turn-out, stabling at night, and a slave.  I require at least a floodlit outdoor school and some sort of hacking.


----------



## EventingMum (17 November 2016)

I'm not aware of anywhere in this area that has individual turnout.


----------



## EmmaC78 (18 November 2016)

EventingMum said:



			I'm not aware of anywhere in this area that has individual turnout.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same.  I am down towards Dumbarton and can't think of any that have individual turnout.  Ingliston might to but it is an extra 10 mins drive from Clydebank.


----------



## holeymoley (18 November 2016)

Not sure of anywhere with individual turnout here, don't think anywhere does that close to here.

 I think I have seen adverts for Gryffeside over the water, I'm sure they have an individual turnout pen as such . Not sure, though it may have been a figment of my imagination.


----------



## blood_magik (19 November 2016)

ingliston do individual t/o but it's not year round and we have no off-road hacking - it's all road work.


----------



## Caol Ila (21 November 2016)

I had a look at Ingliston last winter.  Lovely facility, but can't afford it!

Gryffeside has a nice website.  I might check it out.  It's about 10 miles closer to me than where the horse is now.  

Threatening my horse with exchanging her for a fluffy Highland that can live out in a group and isn't such a bloody princess hasn't encouraged her to change her ways.  Unfortunately.


----------



## horsemum (14 December 2016)

I would avoid gryffeside, I had a friend stable her horse there and was very taken in by the fancy website and the owner 'talking the talk' so to speak. The reality was very different, and she left fairly soon after moving there. It has a very high livery turnover. 

I recently moved away from Glasgow (I stayed ten mins from knightswood!) but before I decided to move I scoured the area for a decent yard with year round turnout and came up with nothing. My horse lost so much weight because the grass in the area is so poor, he ended up on 3/4 feeds a day and didn't gain weight until I moved to Perthshire! 

Obviously not everyone can just move away like I did (for various reasons not just a skinny horse lol) and this probably isn't what you want to hear but I will be very surprised if you find a decent yard with proper year round turnout - I've been there and after 4 years of horse owning in that area was yet to find a decent place. Sorry  

PM me if you like and I can do my best to help you - I've done my time with Glasgow yards!!


----------

